# AJAX: Inhalt nachladen + load icon



## florian1x (24. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher noch nichts mit Ajax gemacht, bräuchte das aber für ein kleines Projekt von mir.
Undzwar will ich bei klicken auf einen link oder anderem element den Inhalt von einem Div ändern. 
Hierfür soll der Inhalt jedoch nicht vorgeladen werden, sondern erst bei bedarf also bei klicken nachgeladen werden.

Also kam mir da Ajax in den Kopf

whärend der div inhalt geladen wird hätte ich gerne dass eine kleine gif angezeigt wird, wie man es auch des öfteren im netz sieht. 

Die gif hab ich mir mit so einem Generator schon besorgt.
Der inhalt für die div is eine jsp datei, die auf dem selben server liegt.

wenn ihr eine Lösung oder ein gutes Tutorial (egal ob deutsch oder englisch) habt, wäre nett wenn ihr es mir mit teilen könntet.

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Florian Weinhold


----------



## upsala (24. Jun 2010)

Ich würde mir dazu mal jquery ansehen.


----------



## florian1x (27. Jun 2010)

ich benutze für java script schon prototype
stören sich die beiden frameworks nicht?


----------

